# Meet Keller!



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't know if any of you have experience with blind or semi blind boer goats, or any goats for that matter. This is Keller, he is a 10 week old wether that I am hoping to make friends with my buck, Warf. 

Any advice on how best to keep Keller safe?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

what is he blind from? If he has cloudy eyes from pink eye that can be treated.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

The vet that came out for shots and worming for the breeder said they believe it is congenital.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awwww so sad, what a pretty boy. I have no experience, but I hope the best for him. I'd think lots of socializing, and getting him used to the pen as well would help him.


----------



## lazykranch (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok never knew a blind goat but have dealt with blind foals. We put blankets or padding around there pen & give them a safe playmate. Usually there mother. The playmate wears a bell so he can find her. I guess if his blindness wont pass to your adult buck I would start getting them adapting to each other. Any aggression should not be tolerated. Safety first.


----------



## SpruceCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Keller and Warf are doing well together through the fence, we haven't attempted the same pen yet as Warf is obviously MUCH larger. I will have to get him a bell, though I think he won't like it.  He can be opinionated at times.

I do think it is a shame that Keller is blind, his form is really quite nice, in my opinion


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awwwww poor little guy. He sure is cute


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I had a saanen go blind temporarily for about 8 weeks from extremely bad pink eye. She did fine in a 12x12 pen once I showed her where everything was. I had to elevate her water bucket and feeder as she was scared to put her head down to low. Not sure why, but that was the case. Anyway, just make sure there are no twigs or anything they can poke themselves with and they figure out their surroundings pretty quick.


----------

